# 2004 Outback 28BHS



## wldlfnutz (Apr 21, 2004)

Hello,

My wife Patti and two boys (Jimmy-4 & Christopher-20 months) absolutely love our 28BHS. We have already taken it to Disney, Wisconsin State Parks, and are leaving for NH and Maine in 2 short weeks. Acadia is so beautiful. My boys love camping in the TT. We want them to always enjoy it as well as spending time as a family, which is what we believe is missing from this crazy society today. What a great group of people RVer's are. Keep up the good work with this form! Jim


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

action Welcome to Outbackers! Great group of folks here to interact with. Enjoy the many wonderful days ahead RV'ing. We're new to RVing, too. We can feel the stress melt away as we hook up and hit the road. A short weekend trip feels like a month away.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Jim,

Nice to hear you and the family are enjoying your Outback. We also think the 28BHS is a great layout and, like you, look forward to many a memorable getaway. Best of luck on the long trips and stop by Outbackers and share your experiences often.

Greg


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey Jim & Family,

Welcome from another newbie, we take delivery Monday on a 28 RSS. We have 2 too many girls for the BHS but we really liked it when we saw it. It's always great to have a place to share your conquests and vent your frustrations & you'll see plenty of both here. I think that's what makes it so addicting.

dp


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

action Hi Jim, Welcome !!! Glad that you enjoy your Outback. Looking forward to reading about your experiences.

Happy camping,

Gary


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome and enjoy.







Glad to hear you are enjoying your Outback. We love ours too>


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

wldlfnutz,

Congratulations on picking a nice floorplan. So far I really like mine.

I will share anything I find with mine and see if you have any similar.

Sounds like you have a few nice treks planned, glad to see you are already out using it.

Good luck and happy camping.

Kevin


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'd love to take my Outback to Disney world... just not sure about that long of a drive from Washington State!

Welcome aboard the Outbackers!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

From another guy named Jim with a 28BHS and two small kids....Welcome!

My girls absolutely LOVE going camping and the whole excitement of sleeping in the trailer. It's funny to see my 26 month old point to the side of the house and say in her best toddler english "trailer", "trailer daddy". She always wants to go in there since it's right next to the house. Sometimes we sleep in it on the weekends.

I can't put into words the rewarding quality time we spend together with our new Outback. It's the single best thing we have ever done for our family.


----------

